# Diary of a Polish airman



## v2 (Jul 31, 2017)

Produced by the Ministry of Information and the Polish Airforce. Diary extracts from a Polish airman serving with a RAF Polish Fighter Squadron. Scenes of Czorsztyn August 1939, fall of Warsaw, Polish airmen in France with General Wladyslaw Sikorski, Polish Spitfires of No 303 'Kosciuszko' Squadron and Polish Wellington Bomber Squadron. Diary ends at 20 December 1941 with the airman's loss in combat.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVZmymEiMiU_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2017)

Interesting!


----------

